# Any one hunting song dogs now?



## alleyyooper (Jan 14, 2014)

Our season opens soon, looking forward to it as I bought a new MP3 player for the sounds thru my home made E caller. I have less than $50.00 in the caller it's self

I had been using a I pod shuffle and it was miserable to get sounds loaded on and then hard to find the track I wanted once the sounds were loaded up.

 Al


----------



## aaronmach1 (Jan 14, 2014)

yes i am. Called to a few packs so far and seen a single. Been getting some red fox. Im using a wildlife technologies caller. Best one i have ever used. I have had it for 3 or 4 years.
Season has been open in the lower. Are you in the upper?


----------



## ramzilla (Jan 14, 2014)

I hunt them year round here. We don't have a season. I have used electronic callers but I prefer to use mouth calls personally, just adds to the experience for me and I have about the same success with less crap to carry.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 14, 2014)

I wish I was. Haven't got to go since this time last year.


----------



## ft. churchill (Jan 14, 2014)

Year round out here. Right now thru March is the very best time of the year as they are on the prod and thinking about mating. Be certain to add some "oddball calls to your files. They are the most effective over call shy 'yotes. Yapping little dogs, house cats meowing, chickens carrying on, fawn in distress, have all worked for me. Check out varmit al's website, you'll love it. As for me seems like the last few years I use mostly mouth calls.




Happy huntin'.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jan 17, 2014)

Well so much for thinking. I thought the season didn't open till the first of February.

Gonna go out tomorrow morning and give it a try. this cold should have made them hungry now.

 Al


----------



## hedge hog (Feb 1, 2014)

road kills are fewer than when rut is in full swing and yotes should be done breading so should make for some good calling


----------



## stillhunter (Feb 1, 2014)

I've never hunted them but want to. I have access to a nice caller w remote. I would be hunting forests or small clearings and I'm wondering how to best use the E caller? I also wonder how well baits work on them, contemplating picking up some roadkill and setting up near it? I may have to use a crossbow or shotgun and have some 3" #1 buckshot I planned on useing . They are everywhere around here and can be hunted at night also, no closed season. Any advice for a seasoned deer hunter/rookie predator hunter ? I'd really like to buy a Laser designator and chootem in the dark, I usually hear them yappin and howling at dusk and beyond. The only mouth call I have now is a howler, I assume I need to get a good distress call or 3 !


----------



## hedge hog (Feb 1, 2014)

night calling is the best and most productive for yotes but you will want a red led light or a filtered red spot light
there are some good videos on you tube about hunting yotes at night
e caller works great because it leaves your hands free because it can get wild real quick
a shot gun would be a better choice for first couple of times out until you get the hang of it
beware this can get more addicting than any hunting you have ever done..........


----------



## ramzilla (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoy it a lot myself but I usually use mouth calls with two people. I'll call and let them shoot. I have a fox pro but hardly use it just because it's something about calling to them manually. I use my old turkey mouth calls more than anything and am very successful with them. And while I agree it is addicting it'll never match deer or turkey for me.


----------



## ramzilla (Feb 2, 2014)

Here's a cat my buddy got this year. Not a great shot placement but a nice cat none the less.


----------



## stillhunter (Feb 2, 2014)

I assume you make shrill, distress call, crying type sounds w the old Turkey diaphram calls?


----------



## ramzilla (Feb 2, 2014)

Yeah basically. After practicing a long time I can make pretty accurate rabbit distress sounds and some others with them. I use actual predator calls as well but some days when nothing else is working I will just kee-kee and yelp with the mouth call like I'm turkey hunting and I have killed several foxes and coyotes like that. Sometimes I wonder if they come in just to see what is making all the retarded racket!


----------



## stillhunter (Feb 3, 2014)

Much better to practice and and perfect the diaphram call, and make those bad sounds "WHEN YOUR NOT SPRING TURKEY HUNTING" don't ask how I know. I've called Raccoons and Foxes I've seen deer hunting doing the squeek w my lips or my lips on the back of my hand.


----------



## ramzilla (Feb 3, 2014)

I try not to make those "bad sounds" while turkey hunting. Haha. Speaking of spring will be here before you know it. I'm excited to add to my beard collection.


----------



## brettman414 (Feb 8, 2014)

ramzilla said:


> I try not to make those "bad sounds" while turkey hunting. Haha. Speaking of spring will be here before you know it. I'm excited to add to my beard collection.


 Wow thats a bunch of longbeards. I've had plenty of coyotes come through the dekes turkey hunting and killed a couple. Even started loading the same 3 1/2 inches of hate I use for turkey when I carry the scattergun for dogs.


----------



## ramzilla (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah I have more fun popping yotes with my scattergun than the rifle.


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't care what I shoot them with. It is fun any which way.

 Al


----------

